# Emergency Situations



## Phantom (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure where this goes, but I thought I could leave it here. 

Many here know I work with EMS as an EMT. Thing is I am terrified by the fact that many people simply don't know what to do in a medical emergency. I mean being flustered is one thing, but outright not _knowing_ is bad. So I thought, there are a lot of people here at TCoD, might as well try. So I'm going to give a little advice.

First off remaining calm in an emergency is important. Main reason? Time. The first hour after a major medical emergency is refered to as the golden hour. So calling in, knowing what information to give, giving it so that it is easy to understand you and listening to directions is crucial. As a responder knowing what is the situation before getting there saves us time and we can be better prepared to help you. 

First assess the situation, what happened? Did you see it? Be sure the area is clear before approaching the person if there's a chance an accident had happened. You never know, the same thing that happened to them might just happen to you. 

Here is a handy list.

1. Is it an emergency situation?


Not every injury is a medical emergency. Calls for stubbed toes waste time when we could be helping someone else. If it is life-threatening call 911. (or whatever your emergency line is) If it's NOT life-threatening DO NOT CALL. If you're confused here are three questions to ask;

Could the victim’s condition worsen and become life-threatening on the way to the hospital?
Could moving the victim require the skills or equipment of paramedics or emergency medical technicians?
Would distance or traffic conditions cause a delay in getting the victim to the hospital?
If yes to any of the three call EMS. 


Most common reasons for an emergency call

Chest pain: There may be a chance of a person having a heart attack. Many times this is overlooked, but remember when in doubt get it checked out.
Weakness on one side: This is a common sign of a stroke. There are ways to assure it is a stroke. For example, have the person speak. Often stroke victims find speech hard to manage and often sound 'drunk'. Other ways are to have them lift their arms in front of them, if one arm hangs lower than the other it's a sign of a stroke. Also have them roll their tongue, if they can't move their tongue to the roof of their mouth, that's a common sign too.
Shortness of breath: Can be signs of a major allergy, heart attack, or even blood clot in the lungs.
Seizure: These are pretty obvious, call in when a person seizes
If the person may have a neck/spinal injury (car accident, fall) DO NOT MOVE THEM. This is dangerous and may actually kill them. 


2. Call your local emergency line. (For the US it's 911) Tell the operator that there is a emergency, give your name, the name of the person, and their *location*, follow any directions that the operator is giving you. 

Even if you can't speak calling is important. By calling the operators can find your location, even if you can't give it. Though note sometimes it doesn't work with some cell phones in certain areas. Operators understand your situation and most questions are simple yes/no questions. Don't hang up on the operator unless they tell you to do so.
Money doesn't matter, yes a ride in a rig can cost big money, but services HAVE to be provided. And us showing up doesn't cost anything if we don't take you to the hospital.
If you are CPR/AED trained inform the operator.
Have someone meet the responders and escort them to the scene.
What to tell the operators/responders:

There is a simple word.


S.A.M.P.L.E.

Symptoms
Allergies
Medications
Past medical history (Have they had this happen before?)
Last oral intake *what they last ate or drank
Events prior (What happened?)
Never perform any first aid if you are not trained in it, you may hurt them more than help them. Simple things like applying pressure are fine, but don't perform CPR because you watch E.R. and think you know how to do it. 

Some tips... 

You never know or can truly be prepared for something to happen, so having general preparations can help. Put instructions near a phone. Don't know what medications or allergies someone has? If they can't tell you look for medical bracelets or bands. Some people even carry medical information and contacts with them; either in wallets or saved on cell phones. Many elderly people living on their own will keep medical records wrapped in their freezer doors. 

GET CPR/AED TRAINED! Contact the Red Cross and get trained. 

Also wherever you are note where first aid kits/AED's are located. 


Uh, any questions or anything feel free to ask/discuss.


----------



## Amanda-Beth (Nov 1, 2011)

Ive been trained in first aid its nice to see this. First aid training is commonly taught when getting baby sitters liencese also manditory for a camp counsler. However as someone who has seizures on regular basis, let me state that a seizure is not always an emergency. Till 6years ago i thought they always where. Seizures are only an emergency if its the persons first one, if some 1 who regularly has them if it last more then 5 mins or a second seizure happens before person comes to, if the person has been injured during seizure or a hit to head happened preceding the seizure. By the way this month is epilepsy awareness month. I'm sorry I'm getting carried away. Let me stress two things please wait till seizure stops before turning them into recover positon. Two never put anything into a persons mouth who is seizing one can not choke on their tounge and placing things in mouth posses more of a danger.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much if you know that the person doesn't normally seize call. I sort of meant that but didn't say it.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice guide! Though the lack of a cool head in emergency situations hurts as much as the lack of knowledge.

I was instructed on first aid procedures when I got my driver's licence and learned only the basics, so this is definitely helpful.


----------

